# Pee Play



## ChelleJean

So. I've been dating this guy for about 2 weeks, and he confessed that he's really into piss play/ pee play/ golden showers/ whatever. I know it's sterile, it's not gonna hurt me, etc. and I like him a lot, so has anybody tried this? I just want to know why people get into this kind of thing. Somebody please convince me of the sexiness of this activity?


----------



## steelcitybrew

I think you should support him, I mean whats a little pee hurt?

I myself have gotten really good at it, I can print, do cursive and everything!


----------



## bote

whaaaat? sounds like somebody needs to be housebroken...

he told you this after 2 weeks, my guess is he doesn´t really give a shit, so you can fool around, try it out if you want, this dude will be gone soon enough.


----------



## stove

I know plenty of folks interested in it (generally referred to as 'watersports' for...discrete conversation). Safe, if not particularly tasteful. Sexyness? That's REALLY in the eye of the beholder there. Give it a try if you're brave?


----------



## xbocax

itsa trust/ dominance thing, if he does it to you but wont let you do it back to him he just wants to be dominant and as said before prolly wont be around for too long.


----------



## mbgeorge

everybody has a fetish, you should be supportive if you like him, its just pee i've peed on plenty of chicks passed out in my sleep .. they usually don't seem to mind to much


----------



## wartomods

sometimes i shit into my partners mouth






not


----------



## bicycle

Peeing is a BIG turn on for me.
And like for many people its about dominance for me it is not really about that.
I just get turned on by the sound and sight and feel of it.
Not caring if I pee over the female or the other way around.
Either you get turned on by it or you dont. It doesnt hurt in any case.


----------



## BUMJUG

ive exchanged urine in the shower...haha it wasnt sexual..more of a fight.....


----------



## adragonfly

i dont mind peeing or getting pissed on. idk y


----------



## Skunky

Now I know who not to threaten with pee....


----------



## christianarchy

BUMJUG said:


> ive exchanged urine in the shower...haha it wasnt sexual..more of a fight.....



this sounds rad!


----------



## JahDucky

Ive tried this a few times. Sometimes its really hot and im so into it but other times im not so much. I tried one night with my partner a little over a year ago and it was just a "how will we know if we like it unless we try it?". On most nights its not a pleaent idea but sometimes, just sometimes it feels like the perfect thing to do. 

I say give it a shot, you never know you may love it, like it or hate it...but you wont know unless...

Oh and on the TMI Train: If it ever gets in your mouthm dont freak. It tastes like water.


----------



## Rash L

mbgeorge said:


> its just pee i've peed on plenty of chicks passed out in my sleep .. they usually don't seem to mind to much



for future reference (for those who dont already know), i really dont like to be pissed on when I sleep. And, although I will clean it up without a fight, it pisses me off (har har) when you pee on my mattress.


----------



## nivoldoog

yea, but thats just too much to drink.... 

im down to let a chick piss on me... anything once right


----------



## Tare

I'm into it sometimes, nothing to do with dom or sub, think it's more the warm wet spraying sensation, just exciting, like a water gun heh heh, or cumshot. Not so much into pissing anymore since i found out about girls squirting, prefer that, but obviously harder to come by, but more sensible when travelin, rather smell like vagina juice than piss when hitching, or trying to make money lol. Try it. You don't like it don't do it, if yer partner can't accomodate your decision then you should reevaluate the relationship, if you are considering getting pissed on for them, but they won't budge for you. Goes both ways.


----------



## LovelyAcorns

Well, damn. I'm surprised how long it took before this forum started getting into fetishes.

Watersports enthusiasts can be split those who are simply turned on by pee, and those turned on by the dom/sub aspect. Can't really give much help on the former, pee either turns you on or it doesn't. Before careful about the second one though, if he brought up watersports without bdsm first, there's a good chance he's dominant as in "asshole", as opposed to dominant as in "fetish". Or may he just likes pee, who knows?

I had a partner for like two years who enjoyed being peed on, but then again, she also enjoyed being tied to Saint Andrew's Cross and whipped, so I'm not really aware of the more vanilla motives.


----------



## Joe Btfsplk

Big deal.

Karen Lowe peed in my mouth after drinking Kool-Aid all afternoon on a hot day.

She was fourteen, I was twelve. I swallowed.

Over the years I have had plenty of women do it. Two drank mine.

I even drank a male once.

Big deal.


----------



## nivoldoog

lol... wtf


----------



## boucaneer

depend how submisive you are.

i would'nt let no-one piss over me, it would be humiliating. not my cup of tea.


----------



## ChelleJean

Oh wow, big response. Thanks guys. I don't feel so freaked anymore. I guess I didn't to begin with, he's not a dom/sub or an asshole so it seems like I'm in the clear. As for the 2 week notice: a little strange? He just seems to be an open sort of person.


----------



## colorado

Keep it in the shower easy clean up


----------



## Snookie

Hey lady. There is nothin wrong with a little watersports, I'm not generally into it myself but have had a few partners that are. I also work in the sex industry as a dominatrix and have dealt with a lot of clients that are into watersports. Its not really an unusual thing to tell you the truth. So if you arent into it yourself but dont mind peeing on your partner then the flood gates open.


----------



## EastCoast315

That would be like, a pee slushy in the morning if your squatting anywhere cold!


----------



## Gudj

Up the pee play!

In the shower though. Well... in the tub just before a shower. 
Maybe under a waterfall. 
Damn, that would be nice.


----------



## wartomods

what happened to the nice and tidy missionary fuck. 
I not a sex afficionado anyways, so bleh.


----------



## MiztressWinter

Wow....I never realized so many people are turned on by piss? hehe. 

Well personally ...I'm not. NO offense but to me the idea of being pissed on ...or pissing on someone...just isn't sexy at all. But then again one person's idea of sexy is not always another's. I guess I've never really gave this much thought. Like a lot of you said...either you like it or you don't. I don't. 

But I'll gladly take a cum shot in the face. lol So not all bodily fluids are nasty to me. lulz...


----------



## wildboy860

Hmm... being pee'd on...I just don't see it happening for me! but thanks to this forum, I now understand why people like it. Once again, STP thanks for opening up my eyes, just a bit more.


----------



## MiztressWinter

MiztressWinter said:


> But I'll gladly take a cum shot in the face. lol So not all bodily fluids are nasty to me. lulz...



LOL WOW. I don't remember this...I should not use STP when drunk. lol Oh well, can't knock a girl for honesty. Note to self: *activate brain to mouth filter* lulz....


----------



## veggieguy12

*Holy shit, you're dating R. Kelly!!!*
Does he sing about a midget in a closet, a gay minister, and portray these and other characters in an opera? Are you 15 yrs old, give or take a year?
Yup, you're dating a millionaire R&B thug!


----------



## MiztressWinter

LOL I actually sat and watched that whole damn video not long ago. Shit was long as fuck but it was kinda funny. Parts of it were just annoying from the consistent singing (umm yeah not really a fan of the RK) but parts just made me burst out into laughter. Someone gave someone aids, midgets and fat white chicks, RK hiding in closets, lol . yeah..


----------



## DirtyErik

i like the idea of girls squirt far more sexy im not really turned on by piss at all


----------



## godsahn

> Big deal.
> 
> Karen Lowe peed in my mouth after drinking Kool-Aid all afternoon on a hot day.
> 
> She was fourteen, I was twelve. I swallowed.
> 
> Over the years I have had plenty of women do it. Two drank mine.
> 
> I even drank a male once.
> 
> Big deal.​



fuckin hilllllarious! I don't mind a little sabre dancing every now and again....


----------



## wartomods

boucaneer said:


> depend how submisive you are.
> 
> i would'nt let no-one piss over me, it would be humiliating. not my cup of tea.


or as someone would say, not my cup of pee


----------



## Alaska

I have actually only done it once. In Cambridge. Story time!!!

Me and a few friends (Sid and 77 Carl) were headed to an Asshole Parade show in some obscure suburb. We got completely fucking lost, and finally arrived two hours after the fact. The show was long over, and we were pretty upset, but just happy enough that we even found the fucking place. Luckily, there was a party going on there now, so we decided to chill, half-defeated, in the driveway. Cracked our four lokos and just observed and giggled.

So, about a lok and a half into it, some girl from the party comes up to us, introduces herself, pleasantries, whatevs. She then states that she has to pee. I managed to eek out a little "You can pee on me...?". NO idea why I did this. It's not even a funny joke, it was just a dumb statement coming from the mouth of a drunk 17 year old. However, she said "yeah, sure, follow me".

We went behind the house, in some long grass. She demanded that I lay down. So, uh, I did. She aggressively pulled up my shirt, pissed all over me. Face, hair, she didn't give a shit. Then she just... left. With a soft spoken thank you, she ran off into the night. 

I just kind of stayed in that exact same spot for about 30 minutes, letting what just happened soak in (kekeke). Pondering about what the fuck I was doing with my life.

Good times.


----------



## Earth

Woof !


----------



## bicycle

@ Alaska, thats a crazy story. Thanks for sharing that!


----------



## dprogram

As far as fetish goes this is very vanilla. Not my thing but I love making a woman cum so hard she squirts!


----------



## WingNnt

I have a weak bladder from all of the alcohol I drink, or use to. So 88 percent of the time I piss myself when I sleep after drinking. Ha i dont thinks its sexy, and ive never intentionally pissed on anyone, but I can tell someones a keeper if they dont mind waking up in my pee. Also, i dont really mind if someone accidentally pees on me while sleeping either, i kind of cant be mad because chances are they were peed on too.

Theres nothing wrong with pee, but man.. i think youd have to really be into someone to just let them piss on you you sexual stimulation.


----------



## BriannaLee

id probably pee on someone else but id have to be a bit shwilly... i dont think id ever let anyone pee on me though. and it would NOT be a sexual thing


----------



## BriannaLee

WingNnt said:


> I have a weak bladder from all of the alcohol I drink, or use to. So 88 percent of the time I piss myself when I sleep after drinking. Ha i dont thinks its sexy, and ive never intentionally pissed on anyone, but I can tell someones a keeper if they dont mind waking up in my pee. Also, i dont really mind if someone accidentally pees on me while sleeping either, i kind of cant be mad because chances are they were peed on too.
> 
> Theres nothing wrong with pee, but man.. i think youd have to really be into someone to just let them piss on you you sexual stimulation.


 
I love when im not alone in this...


----------



## RockerBilly




----------



## drewski




----------



## drewski




----------

